# Project: Pallet Storage Shed



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all

So I've been needing to have a shed of some sort in the garden to store away all general garden tools, junk etc. With the garden being of an odd size and the poor quality of some of the off-the-shelf sheds, I decided to build my own storage unit,...out of pallets!

Now I'm by no means a builder or trade of any sort, I just had the vision in my head and built it from that really.

So I got a truckload (and I mean truckload!) of pallets delivered to my house. It may seem like a lot but I intend to use the pallets for various different things over the coming weeks/months.

This was the state after dragging it all through from the front! 









Tidied up a bit lol

















So after sorting out all the pallets from the broken ones, I sifted through looking for some solid timber to use as my base









I then got to work on the rest of the structure slowly piecing it together using whatever planks of wood I could recycle.

















Bearing in mind, I had no power tools other than a jigsaw and a drill really to complete this project, I had to use a lot of brackets and braces to hold the structure together at this fragile stage lol









By the end of the night...

















The next morning I set to work on strengthening the structure and adding a skirt all the way around









Then the fun bit, time to clad with pallets!

































I love the rustic look it has 

























All cladded up and front frame installed for the doors.









Door frames









One complete door









Roughly in place









Both doors completed









Time to get the roof on  The roof is split in two as these can also lift up to access the shed. Once they arrive, I will be fitting some bonnet struts so that they open with ease. Hence the reason why I've put a plank over the gap in the middle to stop any water getting in. This will be secured to one of the doors.









Not the best day to be putting felt on! Luckily it was dry when I put it on and started to rain just as I finished getting the main clout nails in.









Middle roof cover added









Testing the new hinges!









Getting there









Time to start painting  with the weather not looking so good over the next few days, I had a small window of opportunity (and I mean small) to get it protected with some fence paint. It only needed one coat









Didn't realise how runny fence paint is :doublesho









Still drying









The inside was looking a bit bare and I didn't like the contrast so I decided to paint that too (plus there was paint ALL over the place lol)









Fresh and wet









Got the doors painted up and refitted the hinges

























Random inside shot of the paint drying...









Got the doors on 









...and handles

























Finally buttoned up the rest of the felt that was overhanging, looks much tidier now









And finally into its new home where it will live forever until someone demolishes it lol

















It's pretty much done now. I'm just waiting for a couple more hardware parts to be delivered such as the bonnet struts and hasp and staples. I will get some more pictures up when they arrive and installed.

Hope you all like guys! Thanks for reading. Any comments appreciated 

Hincey


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

That looks amazing. Well done.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Great build and very useful storage unit.
Peter


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

My dad has just built a little open log store out of pallets! I like what you've done here, I'll show him this thread


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very good effort there mate


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely bit of work.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

nicely done. a nice bit of british engineering haha


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys glad you all like it!

I just put all the pictures together and made a lil video cos I was bored


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great effort and good to see some recycling of pallets going on


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> great effort and good to see some recycling of pallets going on


I am still yet to make a picket fence for the missus' garden and a front door canopy out of the remaining pallets lol


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice one &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice work there bud


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I think you have done a cracking job there. I'm about to make something very similar to store my winter wheels in to save them taking up space in my shed.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Quality work, looks really good.

Next challenge , make a conservatory for your house with the rest of the wood :lol:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Can I ask for a breakdown of costs?


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great idea mate and good use of old pallets :thumb:


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Quality work, looks really good.
> 
> Next challenge , make a conservatory for your house with the rest of the wood :lol:


It's funny you say that cos I was thinking the same! I fancy a little man cave at the back of the garden. Anybody fancy giving me a hand??


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Estoril-5 said:


> Can I ask for a breakdown of costs?


Well it cost £50 to get a truckload of pallets delivered to my house. The rest of the costs went on nails, screws, hinges etc coming in at around £60ish that's including paint and the floor for the shed.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hincey said:


> It's funny you say that cos I was thinking the same! I fancy a little man cave at the back of the garden. Anybody fancy giving me a hand??


Great idea mate, good luck :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

That's great work there mate, that's exactly the kinda store I need to build for the end of my drive, just need to get my finger out!

Well done.:thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Lovely job - looks great!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Love it! Recycling is the best way of building IMO!
Is it a actual wood store or just a small shed?
The ronseal fence paint is a bargain and really good, my whole fence is covered in it
Well done:thumb:


----------



## Euromec (Mar 4, 2014)

Great job! never seen pallets look that good !


----------



## Ryan-DFB (Mar 28, 2013)

That's great such an idea using the old pallets and good finished roduct. Nice one


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dude amazing work there man. Nice little DIY job that, well done.


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

shudaman said:


> Love it! Recycling is the best way of building IMO!
> Is it a actual wood store or just a small shed?
> The ronseal fence paint is a bargain and really good, my whole fence is covered in it
> Well done:thumb:


Thanks bud 

I've just started to put all the garden stuff/tools in there. My bonnet struts arrived yesterday for the roof opening but I'm struggling to get my head around a solution to fit it. I think I bought the wrong ones lol.

The paint is great and cheap too. Got my whole fence to do now. I'm thinking of building me a work bench too while I'm at it to make my next job easier.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

That's so good!

I think it needs guttering to finish it off lol


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

great idea of recycling pallets. If you don't mind me asking how did you go about getting the pallets? and was there a lot of cost? I wouldn't mind doing something similar


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Brilliant job there and has given me inspiration. Thinking of something similar for my mountain bike so I can get it out the garage.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Love that, really good job. :thumb:


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

dailly92 said:


> great idea of recycling pallets. If you don't mind me asking how did you go about getting the pallets? and was there a lot of cost? I wouldn't mind doing something similar


I had a look on gumtree and found a guy who could deliver a flatbed full of pallets for £50. I thought it was a bargain considering I can't get any free pallets in my car, damn saloon. I've still got plenty of pallets left just thinking of what to do next with them.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

For the roof opening what sheet material did you use? 

Is it marine ply?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this is a great effort! i may look into this, as my next door neighbour's shed is right next to the house, whereas, ours is down the bottom. it would be a good place for our bikes if we did something similar to this! i like it! 

maybe now you could make a flower bed?... That's my idea for a load of pallets.


----------

